# Marklin



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just to prove I am not an O scale Prude. 
Found this at a yardsale. The motor doesn't work.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bummer, prolly got smoked when someone hooked it up to a regular pack, they only run on 6 volts. You should still be able to get a motor for it though.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ok you shamed me. I found this site. Google was crap every click and I went to Chevy parts. I searched with Marklin parts on google.I ended up with a stupid intermediate shop site and found this ( finallly).
I can go with a 5 pole motor. The engine is 8895 and the set is 8160. Yeah no transformer.
Any other sites? I am going to clean my cookies.



http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh/eurorailhobbies.asp?PageID=171

Anybody ever use them? Tworail? It's Canadian.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Ok you shamed me


So...what yer sayin' is that YOU smoked it?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Noo, You shamed me into looking for a motor!











That is a lego hand.
It's not even held in with a screw.
It is an old 3 pole motor. I am looking into getting an armature for it.
The bulb works.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Noo, You shamed me into looking for a motor!


Ahhh, ya know you wanted it to run...yer just usin' me as an excuse Yer O scale peeps get to have a live steam, 12" gauge railroad running around now.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yep. 
Went to a British Columbia site and got part numbers. Found a Penn site but he didn't have enough. Then I went to Walthers who had a mess of different numbers. I found a Z world site who took forever to load through them I went to Marklin. I got the German diagram but no motor number, just the field magnet. Back to the loaded Z world who had cross referenced numbers but nooooo description. So using the BC number and trying to figure where Walther got there's . What use is a bunch of part numbers with no diagram??? I ordered the armature and brushes. I went to 5 pole. Plus I needed one axle for a freight car they had pages, all with different numbers good grief . I couldn't order one. Anyway the order is in. I need to look at a transformer now. I wonder what the part number is!!!! LOL

Oh ya, that funny round thing is a condenser? Kondensator item 13, part number 60078
Wikipedia translation ..... capacitor. Tah Dah I wonder what size?


I just wanted to add to the Z scale section. I hope this works.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Look forward to seeing it running...envy, envy...:thumbsup:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice set.

Eurorailhobbies is recommended, they are about the best in the business I have ordered from them many times.

Shame you couldn't find the part on Ebay though, I'm sure it would have been cheaper.

Don't look too hard, there is always alot of Z scale equipment on eBay for good prices 

I myself have had to hold myself back a couple times.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It was the only Z scale I ever found yard sailing.
I was surprised Walther's doesn't have paypal. 
The armature was cheep. I'll wait and see.
It is about time I do something to get it rolling.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The engine is stripped except for the plastic that insulates the pickups.
The pin is less than 1/16th of an inch so need a smaller driil bit to press it out. A paper clip fits but maynot be stong enough. This is the setup on 1/2 inch washers. I had to modify the top one to shift the chassis over to one side for the end to touch. More to come. 



















The red is the interference. The green is the resting spots and the blue is the rivet holding the plastic top.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Delay*

I attempted to press it out with this but the clip bent.
I then went to a 1/16 allen wrench and using the dremel I thinned it out.
It broke. Then with the largest piece I set it up on the washers and forced it with a ball peen hammer.
It came out but the allen shaft got stuck. I removed the 3 pole armature and used that to remove the gear and that is when I noticed the top of the gear was damaged. So I will have to order a new one 
















The allen piece is next to the gear 
I hope you enjoy this drama.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> I hope you enjoy this drama.


Just click your heels three times and say, _"Model Railroading is fun, model railroading is fun..."_


----------



## cadetpwr (Jan 24, 2009)

will be neat to see it running again, I once had a Z scale layout before going up to HO for my little German layout. They do run nice once up and running. Eurorailhobbies should have a correct replacement transformer for it. They do take a specific Marklin transformer to run right. Mike


----------



## MartyE2 (Nov 23, 2009)

If you can't find a transformer right off use a 9 volt battery. Marklin used to sell kits with a 9 volt pak for running it. I'll try and find a link to replacing your motor with the newer 5 pole and post it.


----------



## MartyE2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is the link for replacing a 3 pole motor with the newer 5 pole. zscale.org


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Er, did you get the link from the Z scale info thread? That I posted?
Thanks and Welcome to the Forum.
I need to order a gear but they didn't have an axle I also needed. So the job is on the shelf.


----------



## MartyE2 (Nov 23, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Er, did you get the link from the Z scale info thread? That I posted?
> Thanks and Welcome to the Forum.
> I need to order a gear but they didn't have an axle I also needed. So the job is on the shelf.


I have been aware of that website for many years and found it most useful and wanted to pass it along. I was not aware that you had already posted a link. Sorry.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No need to be. I found it humorous. Z is my wifes favorite. Can you post something you got?


----------



## MartyE2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry, but my Zs are all in storage. You see about 4 years ago when my son was able to walk he grabbed everything in sight. To keep my trains safe and spend more time with my son I put it away. Now that he is going on 6, we bought an HO set for around the Christmas tree for him and his little sister to enjoy. When he is a few years older and not so destructive I will break out the Zs once again.


----------



## Hopcopter (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, that's a beaut!! You gonna fix it?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Fix it? How the heck is he ever gonna find it?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Lol .


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

It's really lame when you put L O L but then the forum software thinks you are 'yelling' and de-capitalizes it for you


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hopcopter said:


> Wow, that's a beaut!! You gonna fix it?


It's on the cold shelf. I find small frustating. I may buy the complete motor with chassis. If I had a z layout I would be more inclined to fix it. I thought it would be interesting post.


----------

